

A College Student's Perception of Job Options - state_machine
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Alb1vwfHsecgdFZ6SHNfbG5qb0FoQmZfZTNPdk1TQXc&hl=en&output=html

======
Zev
As a college student myself, I think this list is rather ridiculous and hope
that the person who made it doesn't take it seriously.

~~~
bmm6o
It's not funny enough to be comedy. Dry satire, perhaps?

------
nc
Scala is cool.

